# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Cuatro monedas bajo cuatro cartas (no es matrix)

## bender the offender

¿Habeis visto alguno un juego en el que el mago extrae de la baraja cuatro cartas (cuatro ases por ejemplo) de forma espectacular, las coloca en la mesa y cuando las levanta aparecen cuatro monedas?
Yo se lo he visto a john Born en el video de Coinvention pero no lo explica. ¿Alguien sabe algo?

----------


## magomurga

Tambien lo hacia tamriz en su programa de television,çprdia los cuatro ases por la baraja, los sacaba y cuando tenia los cuatro del reves, aparecian cuatro monedas bajo ellas
pero `piensa un poco que es facil y con misdirection.......
no se donde esta escrito ni filmado pero piensa y veras como le encuentras solucion....

----------


## bender the offender

No creo que sea tan evidente como tenerlas en la mano empalmadas y ya esta. He probado a tenerlas en el clasico y es bastante molesto manejar la baraja. ¿Sugerencias?

----------


## DrareG

Buenas amigo, a ver si puedo ayudarte, en el Bobo hay algunas referencias a este tipo de juegos:

Página 263, MONEDAS Y CARTAS; Glenn Harrison.
Página 469, LAS MONEDAS INQUIETAS; Thomas James Osborne

Aqui pongo las que creo que pueden ayudarte, si nos es ninguna pues ya me pondré a mirarlo a fondo, pero así de pronto me he acordado de estas y las he buscado en el Bobo.

Saludos!

----------


## bender the offender

Gracias, lo mirare

----------


## Ella

bender, te estas refiriendo a las aparturas?
en las aperturas se extran 4 cartas de la baraja y van apareciendo 4 cartas, es antes de hacer el matrix...
en el bobo y libro de navajas hay, y bueno, en el de gea

----------


## Dow

mariano goñi hace algo así, hay un video en su página web... saca cuatro cartas iguales, las deja en la mesa, aparecen cuatro monedas debajo de ellas, vuelve a colocar las cartas encima, y cuando parece que va a hacer un matrix o algo así... te pega un bofetón... mejor miradlo jeje

----------


## bender the offender

El bobo no hace una apertura con 4 cartas. El de Gea no lo he mirado.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Pues Bender, te digo lo mismo que ella. Lo que dices (o algo muy parecido) se encuentra en el libro de Joaquín Navajas con el título "Apertura Matrix", no tiene desperdicio. Obviamente si está en el de Joaquín está versionado (pero no es lo mismo, ya empieza a variar la cosa) en el de Gea. 
Si tienes la conferencia de Juan Luis Rubiales (Monedas, navajas y gansadas varias) tiene un juego de apertura matrix. 
Hay un montón, pero la de Navajas es genial.

----------


## BusyMan

La rutina de Aurelio Paviato comienza de la misma manera. Él lo explica magistralmente con muchos detalles.

----------


## Manolo Talman

DVD Creaciones II explico mi sistema automatico para hacerlo :D
Carlos vaquera en sus notas de conferencia
John Sirok en notas de conferencia de Barcelona 
Aurelio Paviato en su numero del mundial
Henry Evans, tiene un sistema tambien que comercializa
Paul Harris en los libros de Art of Astonisment explica otro sistema  parecido al de Henry Evans.
Juan Luis Rubiales en sus notas de conferencia

Vanni Bossi: version improptu, notas de conferencia, esta version esta chula porque la hace "a pelo" con las monedas insertadas en la baraja y con ellas dentro hace una mezcla americana en las manos :D


Si me acuerdo de alguna mas que sea interesante te lo digo, pero vamos con estas ya tienes para entretenerte un rato si las encuentras  :Wink1:

----------


## r0ssen

Todas las que se han dicho más la de Jerry Andrus

----------


## Ella

una pregunta,y como se consiguen las notas de conferencia de los magos? se publican en alguna revista? hay que ponerse en contacto con la sociedad magica?

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Pues yo las que tengo o me las pasaron, o la consigues en las sociedades o en las conferencias (que suele ser lo más lógico).
Un saludo

----------


## Ella

> El bobo no hace una apertura con 4 cartas. El de Gea no lo he mirado.


mirate el juego: monedas inquietas
pagina 469   :Wink:  
(no creas que me se el libro de memoria,pero me acordaba de haber visto en el el dibujo de 4 cartas con monedsa abajo )

----------


## Manolo Talman

> una pregunta,y como se consiguen las notas de conferencia de los magos? se publican en alguna revista? hay que ponerse en contacto con la sociedad magica?


Generalmente hablando con el mago, o buscando en algunas tiendas de magia... son pocas las que compran notas de conferencia pero se encuentran.

despues tienes paginas de subastas de magia de cosas de segunda mano, ahi hay una mina... eso si, hay que tener paciencia porque aveces lo que buscamos no aparece nunca

----------


## bender the offender

La que yo he visto y por la que pregunto se la he visto a John Born y creo que debe ser algo parecido a la de Vanni Bossi o Henry Evans porque hay gimmick (creo, no vaya a ser que no y ...). Es demasiado limpia. Saca 4 ases con mucha floritura y las manos y las cartas se ven limpias por lo que creo que es con monedas pegadas o algo asi. Seguire buscando.

El de Bobo ya lo he visto y no me convence. No tengo monedas Morgan y me hacen ruido al sacarlas del empalme de los dedos.

----------


## Moli

Hola Bender, yo aunque tengo poca experiencia en este mundo, llevo un par de semanas practicando la técnica de sacar cuatro ases de la baraja mediante cortes dejar estos cuatro ases en el tapete y luego descubrir las cuatro monedas debajo de estos cuatro ases, no he probado otras técnicas pero esta la veo bastante factible. Autor: Aurelio Pavianto. La primera vez que lo ví me gusto mucho y estoy practicando para hacer toda su la rutina entera.

Saludos.

----------


## magojuanillo

david roth tambien tiene algo asi,con las cartas y despues aparicion de monedas.                                                                                              ella no se donde se podran comprar las notas de conferencia, yo tengo algunas,pero las compre en las conferencias a las que fui.bueno un saludo

----------


## Moli

Magojuanillo y como me puedo apuntar yo a esas conferencias? que requisitos hacen falta para asistir.

----------


## magojuanillo

moli pues yo en particular a las que e asistido an sido en la asociacion de alicante y alguna en granada (hocus pocus), y respecto a los requisitos, pues el unico es que seas mago o aficionado,no creo que haga falta nada mas,acercate a la asociacion de magia mas cercana que tengas y pregunta por que seguro que tendran conferencias, un saludo

----------


## Moli

Ok, muchas gracias yo soy de Barcelona y he enviado varios correos a personas que pertenecen a esta asociación y no me contestan. Tengo pendiente pasarme un dia por el local y lo preguntaré a ver que me dicen. Gracias.
Saludos.

----------

